# BMOQ after Jan 25th?



## PrairieBoy (19 Jan 2010)

Hello all

I was on the CFLRS website recently, looking at the dates for BMOQ courses. It seems that the last one was set to start January 25th and run until May 6th. This would be bad for me, as I'm still writing my first semester finals for my Grade 12  year. So, am I correct in assuming that more BMOQ dates will be scheduled as time goes on, or will I have to wait until next year to go to St. Jean?


----------



## TFLY (31 Jan 2010)

My recruiter told me during my interview that if I were selected, I wouldn't see St. Jean till next year.  But I would start school in Sept and go to St. Jean next spring.  Not sure how accurate that is, but it makes sense...being that there appears to be no new dates posted.

Anyone have any other info to offer?


----------



## Ksiiqtaboo (31 Jan 2010)

I'm on a course starting February 20th


----------



## TFLY (1 Feb 2010)

> I'm on a course starting February 20th



How long have you known?  Are you going direct entry?  Or are you going to school in Sept?  Wondering if that makes a difference.  

Thanks

 :blotto:


----------



## FDO (1 Feb 2010)

If you are on a BMOQ then you are NOT going to basic in February. You are on a BMQ which is for Non-commissioned members. There are no Officer courses scheduled and won't be until probably May.

 If you do not graduate high school until June then you will most likely be enrolled in late July and start your first year of university. When you are done your first year usually in April you will go to basic training in May and be back in time for school to start in August. 

You will be told all this if you are accepted to ROTP. The board sits the start to middle of March. You should know by April.


----------



## TFLY (1 Feb 2010)

Thanks FDO, that is consistant with what my interviewer told me.  

Can't help getting excited though...  :-\


----------



## Ksiiqtaboo (1 Feb 2010)

sorry mis read the title


----------



## TFLY (2 Feb 2010)

Don't be sorry Ksiiqtaboo, it clarified a few things for me.  Thank you.


----------



## FDO (2 Feb 2010)

Don't mention it, that's why I get the big bucks! :nod:


----------

